# Which is better????



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Purina Mills High Octane Power Fuel or the Champion Drive? 
Anyone use these? If so, which do you prefer and why? What has it done for you show goats? TIA  





Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone ???  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very expensive stuff and hard to get where we are, it has to be ordered each time, and is in another town, so we don't use it anymore. 
It did work well, but you have to go by the instructions and not over feed portions. 

High Octane Power Fuel is very high in fat, top dress feed. It puts on fat. 

Champion Drive is high in protein, top dress feed, it puts on muscle.

What are you needing to do? 
What condition is the goat in and what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes it is pricey. But, I found a supplier about 10 mins from me so I'm good on being able to get it without the high dollar shipping so that helps  

My daughters doeling is about 5 mths old now (will be 8mths at first show) She has a good structure but needs some help on muscles and I would like to put more weight on her before we start working her for the shows. She is a market doe so I'm wanting that market look for her. Also will be using it for her wether. 

Thank so much for replying  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Champion drive or fitter 35 has good protein in it to build muscle. 

Good luck


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well feel along their topline and backbone and if it feels kinda boney id go with they more fat one but if it feels kinda squishy then go with protein! If you are looking for more muslce definately go with maby fiters 35 or champion drive. Fiters 35 has more protein: more muscle BUT its called a "fat sucker" which means it takes the fat off the topline to make the protein so if you are just starting id go with champion drive and then maby switch over towards the middle/end of the show season. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would use champion to build the muscle then add some calf mana to put on some weight. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great advice Thanks


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------

